
Desire – Raspberry Psy – A Rasberry Pie Demo - bane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dSJRzdj1rw&feature=youtu.be
======
SubiculumCode
demo of what exactly?

~~~
detaro
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demo_(computer_programming)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demo_\(computer_programming\))

~~~
SubiculumCode
I do know what a demo is. But the submission had no information. Is it a demo
of the capabilities of the Rasberry pie? A demonstration of someone's ability
to write electronica on a rasberry pie?

